# Good price for a Mesa Transatlantic



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

What do you think is a good price for a Mesa Transatlantic? L&M has them for $1,000 plus tax. I can get one for $900 plus tax. I think it's a little high but I guess since these things are brand new dealers can practically charge full price, right?


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Mesa's policy for their authorized dealers used to be fixed pricing & I think they also frown on online sales. Don't know if that's still the case, but the couple of dealers I've heard about with the Transatlantic are asking $999-1050.


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

I would not buy it only considering youtube videos. I was going to buy one too but I tried in L-M and changed my mind. Mesa express 5:25 head offers a lot more for the price. and sounds imo way better than TA.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Tried it too, not worth the $1,000 when a used Recto is $1,200.

Found it thin sounding and did not have the Mesa tone that I have loved, the bigger power has a bit of extra torque that the little amp does not have.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

I was playing through a friend's on the weekend. I would agree that it's not worth it if you're expecting a cheap Recto. It's junt not in there. I would characterize the high gain mode as hot Brit - very Marshall really. There is a good variety of tones in there though, including tweed-ish cleans, a Voxy mode, and Brit overdrive/high gain. The amp does sound pretty good, just not what I was hoping for.

I will say that there was something I didn't like about the top end in the high gain modes. It has a "tearing" quality in there that I really don't like. I would think it was the speakers, but it was running through a Dr Z Z-best cab (V30 & G12H30) so I don't think that was the case.


----------



## holyman (Dec 22, 2009)

I am going to hop on the 'don't buy it' bandwagon. I tried one out for a few days and I didn't like it all. Get a Traynor Dark horse if you want a small amp (it kicks the Mesa's butt at half the price). If you want a Mesa then follow the good advice of Bevo get a used one.


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks guys. I'm not just going off youtube videos. I heard one through a Mesa 12" in the store yesterday and thought it was pretty good. The guy was playing a PRS Custom 22 and I was tinkering with the amp. I like the versatility of it and that's what is (or was...lol) drawing me to it.


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

FYI anyone looking at the trans atlantic make sure the Fuse is 1.2 A the first batch of them were speced wrong and have a 2 A fuse (the back is labeled 2A but it should use a 1.2 A fuse) mesa is sending out the new fuses and a sticker to put over the 2 A label to the dealers but is you have one already make sure to change the 2A fuse for a 1.2 A fuse.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

The most important thing is how the amp sounds for you, we all play different and like different things so our opinions should be taken with a grain of salt.
If it works how you like/love then it may be for you.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

A lot of the reviews i've read on this new Amp was from people who coudl'nt afford to get a Bigger boogie and were looking absolutely for a big Rectefier style metal tone. Of course they did'nt like it. it's like wanting a Marshall Plexi tone and buying a MG Solid State tone and wondering why it does'nt sound like Eddie Van Halen..hehe. But when you read reviews on the amp for what it is...it's seems like a decent little amp. it's a little more expensive then say the Vox train or Orange TT, but the MEsa one has a lot more option on it.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

al3d said:


> But when you read reviews on the amp for what it is...it's seems like a decent little amp. it's a little more expensive then say the Vox train or Orange TT, but the MEsa one has a lot more option on it.


Also, the Mesa in Made in USA while the Vox and Orange are made in China.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

pattste said:


> Also, the Mesa in Made in USA while the Vox and Orange are made in China.


unfortunaly that does'nt mean dick to me anymore...why?....the whole "made in USA" is mostly BS anymore. Why is a US worked more qualified thena Chinesse one?. Asians are prooven to be a LOT more efficient at their jobs then most Americans. Boogie uses mostly Chinesse parts anyway. they all do.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

When I tried the amp I had an open mind but was looking for the Mesa flavour, no different than a looking for Orange flavour in a Tiny Terror.
Of course it can't compete with a Dual or Triple, that is not the idea.

I was looking for solid fat bottom end strong mids and mild highs, the smaller amps tend to lose that thickness.


----------



## Basementhack (Jan 25, 2009)

Emohawk said:


> I was playing through a friend's on the weekend. I would agree that it's not worth it if you're expecting a cheap Recto. It's junt not in there. I would characterize the high gain mode as hot Brit - very Marshall really. There is a good variety of tones in there though, including tweed-ish cleans, a Voxy mode, and Brit overdrive/high gain. The amp does sound pretty good, just not what I was hoping for.
> 
> I will say that there was something I didn't like about the top end in the high gain modes. It has a "tearing" quality in there that I really don't like. I would think it was the speakers, but it was running through a Dr Z Z-best cab (V30 & G12H30) so I don't think that was the case.


Yep..that was my amp !










Anyone who expects this amp to be a 'micro Mesa recto' is in for a big dissappointment! This amp is all Vox on Channel 1 and all Fender/Marshall on Channel 2! It alludes to a bit of Mesa in H2 setting on channel 2...but not really. Read the manual that comes with the amp (or view it online)...they make no bones about what this amp is trying to be (hence the name).

This amp is all about single coils IMHO..a strat or a tele and this little thing is great. I play it through my Z-Best and it great...same with my 212 with Alnico Blues. It's a versatile little amp with great clean and jangly tones in it. This is not a high gain monster!

I actually played one at the local L&M today and I plugged it into a Traynor cab they had there. I'm not sure what speaker it had in there...but it did not sound good at all, most on the higher gain settings (that could be part of the problem Holyman!). But in the right cab, this little amp will deliver some great tones.....just not high gain, that's all.

The Dark Horse is a great amp too...it just different than the Mesa (or the Vox NT or the Orange TT). I will get that one too!!!!!!

Keith


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

I tried TA in L&M a couple times each more than 1 hr... 5 watts...clean and cranked up 25 watts (I'm pretty sure guys at LM hate me). I need a loud lunch box size. 1x12 closed back..nope. 2x12... 4x12 nope... prs, strat, tele nope.. I dont care if it is made in the US or China. or it is high gain or not (never had a high gain amp like Mesa recto)... I can say one thing she lost something crossing the Atlantic  5 watts: didn't get a good sound, 25 watts: better but still thinking about buying an express 5:25 head, instead. little heavier but not too bad, way better than TA in 5 watts, and offers more...


----------



## Basementhack (Jan 25, 2009)

CDWaterloo said:


> I tried TA in L&M a couple times each more than 1 hr... 5 watts...clean and cranked up 25 watts (I'm pretty sure guys at LM hate me). I need a loud lunch box size. 1x12 closed back..nope. 2x12... 4x12 nope... prs, strat, tele nope.. I dont care if it is made in the US or China. or it is high gain or not (never had a high gain amp like Mesa recto)... I can say one thing she lost something crossing the Atlantic  5 watts: didn't get a good sound, 25 watts: better but still thinking about buying an express 5:25 head, instead. little heavier but not too bad, way better than TA in 5 watts, and offers more...


Of course it lost something...about 10 to 15 lbs, full size trannies, etc. If you even considering whether or not to buy this amp or a mid to full size head it would likely be no contest, whether a Mesa 5:25 or any other full size amp head. If part of someone's buying decision is 'bang for the buck' then it will lose out to the 5:25 type amp as well.

In the context of other lunchbox amps this amp holds it's own. This amp is ultra portable and will sound like a million bucks when mic'd up for recording (as will most small amps). Plus, it does have a few varied tones in there. Anyone looking for a 'loud' amp is likely not going to be happy with this little puppy...or most lunchbox amps.

If you don't like the TA-15 it's likely you don't like the other similar amps (Night Train, etc). These amps are niche amps. The TA-15 may be one of the pricier ones but it works for what it was designed to do. However, I can certainly agree that it's not for everybody.

Keith


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

Basementhack said:


> Of course it lost something...about 10 to 15 lbs, full size trannies, etc. If you even considering whether or not to buy this amp or a mid to full size head it would likely be no contest, whether a Mesa 5:25 or any other full size amp head. If part of someone's buying decision is 'bang for the buck' then it will lose out to the 5:25 type amp as well.


So why is its name then transatlantic? it is a cheap trick. This means "you can get brit and american sounds from it." Is it true? not for me. Mesa 5:25 head is called a small size chasis not med or full...I could not find its weight anywhere but I am thinking it is very portable too. have you ever tried its 5 watts setting? (to me) it is way better than TA... 



Basementhack said:


> In the context of other lunchbox amps this amp holds it's own. This amp is ultra portable and will sound like a million bucks when mic'd up for recording (as will most small amps). Plus, it does have a few varied tones in there. Anyone looking for a 'loud' amp is likely not going to be happy with this little puppy...or most lunchbox amps.


Sorry, I'm not there with you... Yes it is ultra portable (all of the lunchbox amps are ultra portable, there is no gain for TA there), but (I have not mic'd it, of course) I doubt people prefer using TA for recording purposes. Its 5 watts setting sounds ultra dull to me. and 15-25 watts are too loud for recording purposes. Even my blackheart sounds better at 5 watts. Sorry mate, TA fails there (at least for me)...



Basementhack said:


> If you don't like the TA-15 it's likely you don't like the other similar amps (Night Train, etc). These amps are niche amps. The TA-15 may be one of the pricier ones but it works for what it was designed to do. However, I can certainly agree that it's not for everybody.


I do hava a blackheart little giant (this is what I called as a "bang for the buck") and used to have an orange TT (after TA, now I am thinking that TT is a great amp). I like both of them. I wish I could find a blackstar, traynor DH or Hayden Mofo here in Toronto... Note that all I am saying is that mesa TA is not for me.. for $1000+tax, never....and who wants to buy one should try it before purchasing one...I saw the sweetwater transatlantic video on the net. and I was almost going to order one from an online site. dont do that... 

peace,

CD


----------



## Basementhack (Jan 25, 2009)

CDWaterloo said:


> So why is its name then transatlantic? it is a cheap trick. This means "you can get brit and american sounds from it." Is it true? not for me. Mesa 5:25 head is called a small size chasis not med or full...I could not find its weight anywhere but I am thinking it is very portable too. have you ever tried its 5 watts setting? (to me) it is way better than TA...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CD

I do not disagree with what you are saying (in part). To each their own......

However, to say a TA is too loud for recording....I don't get that. Now, if you are trying to get this thing to sound like Armageddon and the end of the world...then yes, it will get loud (plus, i don't think is designed for this purpose).

As for the size, well, it's a lot smaller than a "small box" head. Sure, a small box head is portable...but so is a normal head and 212 cab. Here's the TA atop one of my Dr Zs (which are small box heads the same as the Mesa 5:25 at 19 inches wide). The TA is noticably more compact. That's all I'm saying.










But I'm also saying that if the choice is between the TA and a more full size head, then for sure, the 5:25 would likely be better...without a doubt. If you can have only one of them...go with the 5:25. However, as a micro amp that can go anywhere, play Vox & Fendery-type clean and get medium grit Marshall/Fender tones...it's a great little amp. It's not for everyone, for sure..but there are some where it makes absolute sense. One of these atop a 1x10 cab will work out great for people in apartments or condos. Sure it's a little pricey, but not too much so.

At the end of the day, what we are talking about here in personal taste! A friend of mine has a guitar shop and sells the Black Hearts. I tried them and thought they were good, just not enough for me to buy them.

Keith


----------

